# My first Cbid order



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Not too shabby. I also got a since ashtray I didnt snap a picture of. The DPG box is nice because it is from 2008 and was sealed. Nice to get some automatic age on them. Too bad they are all in the freezer right now.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Vwluv10338 said:


> Not too shabby. I also got a since ashtray I didnt snap a picture of. The DPG box is nice because it is from 2008 and was sealed. Nice to get some automatic age on them. Too bad they are all in the freezer right now.


The seal is broken, your innocence is gone.

Enjoy the smokes, you will be looking for a cooler in no time.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Bunker said:


> The seal is broken, your innocence is gone.
> 
> Enjoy the smokes, you will be looking for a cooler in no time.


Yeah I'm screwed. I bought a few sticks at my B&M and was putting them in and organizing my humidor when I realized I am not sure where I thought I was going to put these new ones.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

That DPG box is sweet! I want one!!!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> That DPG box is sweet! I want one!!!


For $30 I had to get it. Them being from 2008 was just a bonus. I wish I had a humidor large enough to leave them in the box. I hate to take them out. I guess I will just have to get a glass door 6' cabnet to show them off. Someday.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Its all down hill from here. LOL Nice score


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent way to get your feet wet. Some good smokes in there, so enjoy them all.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice pickup, gotta love those DPG sticks!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great looking pickups, enjoy, those DPG's are all great.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like you jumped in the deep end! Keep paddling, brother - it gets a lot deeper.


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

not bad at all! my first order didnt top 20 bucks


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

i wish my counter looked like that right now. and i think i can see a bit of the ash tray in the pic


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

So you're the one!


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Enjoy them bro! Those Vegas 5 gold's are one of my favorite sticks!


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice selection, welcome to the downhill slope, i'll see ya at the bottom!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations on poppin your CigarBid cherry! I can still remember when I did as well. It seemed like Cigar Bid was the greatest thing to hit the cigar market at the time.:clap2:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice one... I got bit hard by the devil site... I've had a package a day for almost 2 weeks straight. I had to put a self-imposed ban on myself as I have no room!!


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks like anice first order


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

nice score


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Nice! Smart move freezing them as well


----------

